# painting/ restoring and putting on a bigger top pulley 924128 1332 le



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Man its been alot of work stripping this blower for paint i should have had it sand blasted
Paint........ I have 10 cans of chevy engine paint 4 cans gloss black 2 cans flat black 2 cans gloss silver
Its all primed i think it will take 3 cans in the bucket 3 on the outside bucket and 2 cans for the chute
New stainless hardware for the new scraper blade and drift cutters and shoes
Iam painting the rakes and fan today
Hoping to use 3.25 top pulley unsure how to figure belts as it only 1/4 taller from what i see ( hoping shaw will pipe in ) iam following his build
going to put a tach on it
and trying to figure out the roller blade wheels for skids i got the scooter wheels and bearings as 1 poster said they are larger hole but the 3/8 carriage bolt still wont fit through
Sucks not having a proper shop or tools to do this it takes much longer to make it nice lol
pics to come soon


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

1132le said:


> Man its been alot of work stripping this blower for paint i should have had it sand blasted
> Paint........ I have 10 cans of chevy engine paint 4 cans gloss black 2 cans flat black 2 cans gloss silver
> Its all primed i think it will take 3 cans in the bucket 3 on the outside bucket and 2 cans for the chute
> New stainless hardware for the new scraper blade and drift cutters and shoes
> ...


I agree, it is a lot of work, that's why I chose the sandblasting and powder coating route instead. The time that it takes plus the cost of the materias is what made me go that route, + I really think that it looks better and should last longer when powder coated.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I have 2 cans of clear iam going to clear the bucket thoughts on if its worth it to clear the rakes?
They really get more abuse as they spin


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

1132le said:


> I have 2 cans of clear iam going to clear the bucket thoughts on if its worth it to clear the rakes?
> They really get more abuse as they spin


For the augers you may want to use some kind of hard paint....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> For the augers you may want to use some kind of hard paint....


To late all painted 4 coats gloss black rakes fan 8.5 pulley


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

1132le said:


> To late all painted 4 coats gloss black rakes fan 8.5 pulley


It'll be fine.... :smile2:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

1132le said:


> Man its been alot of work stripping this blower for paint i should have had it sand blasted
> Paint........ I have 10 cans of chevy engine paint 4 cans gloss black 2 cans flat black 2 cans gloss silver
> Its all primed i think it will take 3 cans in the bucket 3 on the outside bucket and 2 cans for the chute
> New stainless hardware for the new scraper blade and drift cutters and shoes
> ...


Here is an online rpm calculator that i use for reference....

Pulley size and RPM

We can fabricate whatever skids you'd like here at my shop, doesn't take too long. Im located near Tyngsboro MA, you might of told me already where you live but.... im forgetful with so many people i help / offer to help. Today is sunday and im home all day if that works for you and you see this post. Just pm me your number and ill call you to make plans.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Shaw351 said:


> Here is an online rpm calculator that i use for reference....
> 
> Pulley size and RPM
> 
> We can fabricate whatever skids you'd like here at my shop, doesn't take too long. Im located near Tyngsboro MA, you might of told me already where you live but.... im forgetful with so many people i help / offer to help. Today is sunday and im home all day if that works for you and you see this post. Just pm me your number and ill call you to make plans.


Ty shaw351 i will pm you when things going still painting stuff live near salem ma
the scooter bearing are 2 small i found some 10mmx22mmx6mm pretty cheap if i go that way
quick top of the head math if i go with 3.25 top pulley and stock was 2.75 ruffly a 20% increase so if i was 1100 fan speed before i think it should be around 1320? ruffly
Also looks to me that its only going to be 1/4 inch taller so i need a belt 1/2 longer?? 
thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Your belt needs to be about 3/4" to 1" longer.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

1132le said:


> Ty shaw351 i will pm you when things going still painting stuff live near salem ma
> the scooter bearing are 2 small i found some 10mmx22mmx6mm pretty cheap if i go that way
> quick top of the head math if i go with 3.25 top pulley and stock was 2.75 ruffly a 20% increase so if i was 1100 fan speed before i think it should be around 1320? ruffly
> Also looks to me that its only going to be 1/4 inch taller so i need a belt 1/2 longer??
> thanks


Math is good, 3.25 top pulley at 3600rpm and 9.00 bottom pulley should get you roughly 1300 rpm impeller speed. To get proper legnth I have an old long 1/2" belt cut in half that i put through the pulleys and mark, then i take off and measure. 
As for your roller skids....... look in my garage photos here, I just used a sealed roller bearing on a modified ariens shoe. It worked out fine on my Franken Blower project, stopped the digging / grabbing on my uneven pavement. Rolls like a dream now.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

here are 3 pics of the finished 1332le
stripped painted
new impeller bearing
new belts
new scraper blade with stainless hardware for shoes scrapper blade and drift cutters
impeller kit installed
custom made 15lb weight kit
backlit tach/hour meter mounted inside the cab
5/30 full synthetic after running sea foam through the oil
sea foamed gas tank and went through the carb
fast idle and idle set with the tach
composite ariens shoes
00 grease in the gear box
everything lubed
starts 1st pull everytime runs great
heated grips
Thinking about selling it i feel $950 is a fair price ????


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

gezz....wasnt it $900 a few minutes ago !!?? all rib poking aside.....you will be lucky to get your money back out of the project. maybe with the right buyer, and you being able to show all receipts for what you put into it.....you could break even. looks great tho.....i would keep it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like iam keeping the blower its been on craigslist almost a week 1 response i thought it would sell in a few days
ill try another couple weeks then ill put on a bigger top pulley and keep it


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I agree with NWC. The machine looks great, and I'm sure will run well. But you rarely get your money back on a full paint/restoration. You may find a buyer once the snow starts falling, but if not, just use it and enjoy.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like the 1332 has been sold $950 $25 to deliver was giving 200 to hold it until i deliver it on sunday
I keep changing my mind about selling it it works so nice now
I really need a 30 inch so it will fit down the side of my house


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

980 delivered Gone i have sellers remorse
I feel naked now with only 1 snowblower
will be looking for a 11528 with remote diff or auto turn
or a 30 inch deluxe
either will get and impeller kit and be over driven


----------



## Spindler (Aug 19, 2019)

Here is a calculator I just came across. You can change the rpm's of either pulley, the size, the gap and will even calculate a belt length. https://www.blocklayer.com/pulley-belteng.aspx
Enjoy!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When calculating impeller rpm using crank pulley diameter, engine rpm and impeller pulley diameter you do not measure the pulley actual diameter but the belt effective diameter which is about 1/4" less in diameter assuming belt runs at least 50% of pulley diameter. Just my experience using calculators and laser rpm tool and some expert advice from others.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

1132le said:


> 980 delivered Gone i have sellers remorse
> I feel naked now with only 1 snowblower
> will be looking for a 11528 with remote diff or auto turn
> or a 30 inch deluxe
> either will get and impeller kit and be over driven


New Ariens deluxe uses 3 blades scooping shaped impeller. You won't be able to use rubber for the impeller mod. That is why not many people have installed the impeller mod on those snowblowers, yet. The gap is like only 1/4"-5/16" anyway. I just bent some flat steel bars and welded them to each blade. I still need to do some grinding. I do not worry about it being unbalanced, as it wasn't made perfect from the factory anyway. Plus, it is only 14" vs. 21" on lawnmowers. They say it is 14" impeller, but I only measured it 13.75". I feel like the impeller mod does more than the pulley mod and it does not rob the engine power as much. I don't think I will ever need to put a 3.25" pulley on it. It is hard on the machine and you don't need it to throw that far.

You should have kept the 1332LE with 4 blades impeller. 24" is big enough for me. It is easy to store and does the job.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dman2 said:


> New Ariens deluxe uses 3 blades scooping shaped impeller. You won't be able to use rubber for the impeller mod. That is why not many people have installed the impeller mod on those snowblowers, yet. The gap is like only 1/4"-5/16" anyway. I just bent some flat steel bars and welded them to each blade. I still need to do some grinding. I do not worry about it being unbalanced, as it wasn't made perfect from the factory anyway. Plus, it is only 14" vs. 21" on lawnmowers. They say it is 14" impeller, but I only measured it 13.75". I feel like the impeller mod does more than the pulley mod and it does not rob the engine power as much. I don't think I will ever need to put a 3.25" pulley on it. It is hard on the machine and you don't need it to throw that far.
> 
> You should have kept the 1332LE with 4 blades impeller. 24" is big enough for me. It is easy to store and does the job.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

1132le said:


> dman2 said:
> 
> 
> > New Ariens deluxe uses 3 blades scooping shaped impeller. You won't be able to use rubber for the impeller mod. That is why not many people have installed the impeller mod on those snowblowers, yet. The gap is like only 1/4"-5/16" anyway. I just bent some flat steel bars and welded them to each blade. I still need to do some grinding. I do not worry about it being unbalanced, as it wasn't made perfect from the factory anyway. Plus, it is only 14" vs. 21" on lawnmowers. They say it is 14" impeller, but I only measured it 13.75". I feel like the impeller mod does more than the pulley mod and it does not rob the engine power as much. I don't think I will ever need to put a 3.25" pulley on it. It is hard on the machine and you don't need it to throw that far.
> ...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dman2 said:


> 1132le said:
> 
> 
> > More blades seem to throw snow better, but I'm not talking about the number of blades for the impeller mod. I'm talking about the scooping shaped of the 3 blades impeller. How do you bend 1/2" thick rubber sheet to follow the shape/curve of the 3 blades impeller? Unless, you use some thin rubber sheet and have bolts everywhere. It is not recommended to bend the rubber anyway. I meant it can be done that way, but it is not ideally. I guess that is good enough for some people. I haven't seen many examples of it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

the cups have nothing to do with it again you are incorrect the cups move the snow inward with centrifugal force

you dont need to have the the rubber on the cups
the new ariens 3 blade impellers blow snow 60 feet farther then what the 4 blades or 6 blades were rated
the newer blowers blow snow better since ive had just about all of them 4 blade 6 blade etc i might know what iam speaking of
will a 6 blade blow another 5 feet maybe bfd
you might want consider posters on here know what they are doing
no I shouldn't have kept the 1332 it was to big my 28 with the 414 is a better blower the money I made on the other just about makes my new blower free
if i wanted to put the sho sheave and belts on ID be 65 feet
let it go


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

1132le said:


> the cups have nothing to do with it again you are incorrect the cups move the snow inward with centrifugal force
> you dont need to have the the rubber on the cups
> t


I used rubber pads on my 3 blades impeller and it made a difference.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

legarem said:


> 1132le said:
> 
> 
> > the cups have nothing to do with it again you are incorrect the cups move the snow inward with centrifugal force
> ...


So exactly how much of difference will it make if I put rubber on my impeller?


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

My neighbor was often in his window when I used my snowblower. Every time I saw him in winter he told me how he was amazed to look at the snow projection of my snowblower. First time I tried it last year in the border of the road, my wife told me to take care of the house windows because some snow hitted the windows. In the past I couldn't do that. As I have a metal roof, snow doesn't stay on it and it is often jam packed when the snow goes down. It needs HP and good snow projection to blow this snow. This is a simple mod to do and I've never seen anyone who regretted doing it.


----------

